# Hedgehog Breathing Heavy And Purring?



## FireFox (Aug 31, 2015)

So i just got a hedgehog yesterday from someone who was not able to take him out and hold him everyday so they gave him to me. I have done A LOT of research and got everything set up for him and he his now in his new home in my room. So even though i did a lot of research i still get worried, So i got up around 6:30 and Harley (The Hedgie) was running on his wheel. he still isnt used to me so he curls up when i try to pet him so today he got off the wheel and it sounded like he was panting and purring. Should i be worried? or is him just being tired from a long run that night? (I should also mention that he was not doing this last night before i went to bed.) If there is a problem i will take Mr. Harley right to the vet. if its just that he was just panting a little then i dont want to freak out and take him to the vet. Also if its just him tired why was he purring? anyways thank you if you answer and im sorry for that long paragraph 

Thanks
-Jude and Sir Harley The Albino Hedgie


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Jude, I suspect what you are hearing is just your hedgehog telling you to go away. Hedgehogs have a lot of different sounds they can make. Purring, buzzing, huffing, puffing, snuffling, clicking, they even have a low level buzz/growl they can make. Seeing as he is very new to your home, he hasn't really had a chance to learn that you are not going to try to eat him yet and is reacting defensively and trying to scare you off.

Do some searching on youtube, I bet you can find a similar noise and I'm betting its a "go away." sound.


----------



## FireFox (Aug 31, 2015)

Okay that makes sense. I was confused because last night he let me pick him up (he is a super chill hedgehog) and then after a little while he just wanted to go back in his cage and so he was hissing and popping at me which i knew was normal for a Go Away noise and then it was just early this morning that he was making that noise. Anyways thank you and i will do some research into that and see what i can find. I might check up on him in a bit just make sure he is okay and everything.

Thank you again
-Jude and Overlord Harley The Hedgehog


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Could also be you startled him. I have had super friendly hedgehogs buzz and click at me if I startle them. I've also had some that were super "chill" outside of the cage, but at night, in their cage, I get told off.

I had one little gal (super tiny hedgehog) who was super sweet. She never made a noise. I got up in the middle of the night to check on a sick one and as I walked by her cage she started to huff, click, and buzz at me. My husband asked me who was doing that, I told him and he was shocked. I turned on my flashlight and shined it enough I could see in her cage. She was standing in front of her wheel, huffing at me. Once I laid back down, she jumped back on her wheel and continued her nightly marathon.

Continue to monitor him, but don't stress too hard just yet.


----------



## FireFox (Aug 31, 2015)

Yeah I just checked up on him and although he did hiss at me, he didn't make that noise so I think he is fine  Thank you for all your help with this, I was worried about Harley. Now its time to go shopping for my little Poky Friend 

Harley and I thank you again 
-Jude


----------



## Cbags (Jul 27, 2015)

Like everyone said I wouldn't worry about it. My hedgehog would be cranky in his bin but cool as can be when he was out. Some are Just like that. Anyway hope you are having fun with your new friend


----------



## anniemarie.nikko (Sep 5, 2017)

so my hedgehog Nikko was barely breathing shes almost 3. and didnt hiss at me like she normally does. i dumped out her food and water and gave her more. now shes moving around. should i be worried? should i take her to the vet? 
-annie


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Please start your own thread next time, this one is two years old. 

It sounds like your hedgehog is trying to hibernate? What's the temp in her cage? Do you have a heating set up? You need to hold her against your skin to warm her up. If this doesn't help then she needs to see a vet.


----------

